# problems or things to owrry about V8



## free2reem (Mar 2, 2008)

i might be looking into buying a V8q... but 
im 17 and need to know if this is a low mantenence ride
its a 1990 V8 3.6
has around 120k on her
new breacks, rotors,TUNE UP
tiers for winter.. no rust eather
the guy (my base ball coach) was asking 25oo las summer
he told me he would sell it cheep to me
what other known problems besides changing my oil???


----------



## free2reem (Mar 2, 2008)

good car??


----------



## BrockGTi (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (free2reem)*

Parts are VERY expensive. I'm 28, and am too young to have one of these. If I were you, I'd run away from it, unless you have lots of money and don't mind having it in the shop every month or so. These cars can be problematic, especially now that it's 18+ years old


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: problems or things to owrry about V8 (free2reem)*

Maintenance and repairs have the potential to be very expensive, even if you are able to do the labor yourself (easier said than done). They can be great cars but only when taken care of properly. 
I can tell you from experience that having a car like this when I was 17 would have been a huge mistake, keep things simple for your first few cars, if you're into Audi/VW start with the MkI and MkII VWs or Audi 4000s.


----------

